# Risorse per gli utenti italiani

## bsolar

Ho pensato di mettere assieme un indice delle risorse a disposizione degli utenti italiani. Per ora non sono tante ma confido nei vostri contributi che potete segnalarmi via PM o email, come preferite.  :Wink: 

RISORSE UFFICIALI

Forum Italiano (cioè questo...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

La Gentoo Weekly Newsletter tradotta.

Una lunga serie di documenti ufficiali disponibili anche in italiano.

#gentoo-it su irc.freenode.net

rsync1.it.gentoo.org (server rsync, statistiche qui)

RISORSE NON UFFICIALI

Gentoo.it

#gentoo su irc.azzurra.org

#gentoo.it su IRCNet

Gentoo Italia

Gentoo Mailing List Italiana

rsync://81.113.174.102/gentoo-x86-portage/ (server rsync)

----------

